# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Férias ....

## Ricardo Lacerda

..... e agora como vais fazer durante estes dias?

(é possível escolher mais que uma opção!!!)

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Como  :yb668:  não acredito em  :yb663:  perfiro confiar num amigo ou... amiga  :Coradoeolhos:  por vezes tem mais sensibilidade para com os animais  :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Prates

Automático... tudo automático :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Welington

tenho um amigo que vai dar uma passada na minha casa

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá  
tenho um dispensador automático de comida mas, além disso pedi ao meu filho para ir todos os dias lá a casa dar um cubo de comida congelada e verificar se os equipamentos estão a trabalhar, mesmo assim rezo, rezo, rezo.

----------


## diana teixeira

Olá a todos!!
Bem um preferi ficar em casa a tomar conta do aqua.
Não quis arriscar em deixar os peixinhos sozinhos e abandonados!

 :JmdALEnvers:

----------

